# Clones



## chevey (Jun 4, 2014)

Tried doing some under a dome,2foot t5,kept it on @ over dome.Then put a heating mat under dome,when l did clones used clonex,then peat pucks.My dome is the type with 2vents on top! When the moisture clogs up dome should you open one of the vents?Anyways l did 10 ,in the morning took a look at them in evening had 2 standing,other ones fell over like a tree.Stood them back up,is there something l am missing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't use a Dome, just wanted to bump it up


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2014)

close off all the vents and mist dome cover and place back on plants and see if they rebound.......  they might stand back up.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 4, 2014)

sounds like they suffered from heat stroke---i like temps about a constant 74*F---also like my fresh cuts 3-4' away from a low light setting 24/7 of indirect light (4 bulbs lit instead of all 8)---i would also ditch the dome and the mat unless the temps are below 65*F---misting with a spray bottle is also an option---some do some don't---RH here is high 74% so i skip the misting too---you do what's appropriate for your space

take some more cuts and you will be smiling


----------



## chevey (Jun 4, 2014)

The original ones heat stroke,except2.Ended up taking dome off,got rid of heat mat,now we will see what the morning brings plus took some more cuts.Thanks Again!


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 5, 2014)

the heat will increase root growth.  I say they will be dead by morning


----------



## chevey (Jun 5, 2014)

Last night l reused them peat pucks, l am wondering now if l should have ! This morning all dead! So where did l mess up?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2014)

clones ideally like ph 5.5---damp medium---peat pucks are pre-nuted---u likely overdosed with nutes by adding the clonex---follow the directions on the package---u might try soaking the pucks in clean water and squeeze out the excess several times to flush out the nutes and start from scratch with the same pucks---u are better off with NO nutrients than adding too much nutrients for rooting cuts---are you using clonex solution and/or clonex gel---both products are single use---u do not want to reuse the clonex---gel comes in a $5 packet toss it when after you take ur cuts---how bout spotting up some pics of the space and a look at what u got going on with ur cuts---there are loads of cloning threads here that you should also check out---we'll get you dialed in---patience it'll work out


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 5, 2014)

i use a dome and keep it humid by spraying daily and keeping the vents closed as well as clipping the dome to the tray so there is less area for moisture to escape, i also soak my rapid rooters for a little but and squeeze out about 50% of the water, i found a clone powder from Lowes that for me works better then clonex or any other gels i have tried, pure and simple it seems the powder stays put on the cutting and the gel gets soaked into the rooters so it takes longer to root. at least in my experience... anywho a bit of clone powder on the cuttings and into the rapid rooters, then into the tray and i give em a spray put the dome on and let them do their thing. i clone in the closet where i veg so the temps stay around 75-80f so no need for a heating mat, that only drys them out, at least in my experience and same goes for germinating seeds, the heating mats just fry them. 
this is one of those things that just isnt the same from grower to grower, everyone has their own method that works best for them, some use clone powder, some use gels, and some use bubble cloners, so your gonna have to try a few methods to find out what works best for you and your grow enviroment. i went through 3 home made bubble cloners, 3 different cloning gels and the powder i currently use, i had to do side by side runs of each method to see what worked and what took its sweet ole time. the powder was the fastest and had the best root growth compaired to the other methods/gels. youll just have to take the things you learned here and try them out for your self, but you seem to be on track, keep on tweeking till yah get it.


----------



## chevey (Jun 5, 2014)

_Thanks again for stopping in,l did read 4u the easy way of doing this,the zip lock bags,etc.These ones are the ones l done this morning,l used the clonex liquid in the bottle,l squeezed them dry,heating mat is off._ 

View attachment tmp_IMAG0201-219970169.jpg


View attachment tmp_IMAG0201-11532083132.jpg


View attachment tmp_IMAG0078-1227833622.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

They look tooooooo hot, no fresh air, would you like to be trapped in a box with no fresh air? Lol.
They need more fresh co2.
Also, cut off the lower leaves, dont need em, in fact I would shorten the length of the clone above the lower leaves.

When I clone I clip em on a 45, dip em in root tone, plant em in a 5" pot and put them under t5's , no dome, but to each their own.
Whatever u do, let em breath brother, please


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2014)

that light is cooking your clones---i too would ditch the dome and raise the light 3' off the top of ur tallest plant---thought u said u had a t5---that to me looks like an ordinary florescent single bulb light---i also agree with sherrwood on the fresh air---i am big on circulating fresh air thru the space at all times all stages of growth---those are likely too delicate for direct breeze but you need to provide some fresh air around them


----------



## chevey (Jun 5, 2014)

[email protected] you were a 100% right they needed air rh was at 94%,took the dome off came back a hour latter,they were on there side.So l put the dome on halfway did not move light.Will do that shortly,can you do clones in coco?Will take all knowledge to heart,l'll keep cutting til l am :dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## chevey (Jun 17, 2014)

Do roots show? I am using them peat pucks, will the roots come through the nylon mesh? Thanks in advance! !


----------



## chevey (Jun 23, 2014)

Here is a pic of  the one clone that made it! They were all staying [email protected] wilting. They probably could have stayed that way forever, misting once a day.My rh is 90,92.My inside temps were 65f thereabouts by 1 or ethier way.l feel they need to be at about 85? ??? Thanks in advance! !:dancing::dancing: 

View attachment 20140623_071017.jpg


View attachment 20140623_071025.jpg


View attachment 20140623_071012.jpg


----------



## rodroc (Sep 3, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> They look tooooooo hot, no fresh air, would you like to be trapped in a box with no fresh air? Lol.
> They need more fresh co2.
> Also, cut off the lower leaves, dont need em, in fact I would shorten the length of the clone above the lower leaves.
> 
> ...



Nice explanation friend.


----------

